# My build and need of liquid cooling



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

So basically, THIS is the build I'm trying to set up. The current base price on it is $771.58 I still need to add liquid cooling to the CPU and GPU. The problem is, I have no idea what I'm doing. From a post I made in the past I know that there's no set up that handles both. In the past this discouraged me and I gave up on it because I felt it'd be too much. This time though I'm going for it. I'm thinking of getting an NZXT Kraken x61 to cool my CPU and a NZXT G10 for the GPU. The problems I'm facing is 1, how much tubing(or hose or w/e it is) do I need, 2, how do I add the G10 to the x61's flow? I've been racking my brain trying to figure this out. 

It doesn't need to be the x61 or the g10 though. That's just what I'd come up with. I need a cost effective design. I'd like to stay under 1k if possible. 

If you can tell me what to get, how much to get, and how to put it all together I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why do you want to water cool your system?

The process you have is somewhat correct. The x61 is a closed looped CPU cooler that is designed to only cool the CPU, not the GPU.

If you want to cool the GPU and CPU, then you're best to get a custom loop. This will require a reservoir, custom fittings, tubing, water blocks, and radiators for the two components. 

It begins by having a PC case that can handle all of the additional hardware. You need to have the radiators with fans cooling the water on the loop. Water is then pulled from a pump that sucks from the reservoir and sent to the CPU to be cooled, then to the GPU, then back through the radiators to be cooled.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

My GPU gets rather hot when gaming. If I'm lucky the game just crashes after the graphics freeze, sometimes it just shuts everything down and the GPU fans will kick onto high speed for a while then shut off. 

So I can't just get the x61 and g10 and some extra hose and connect the outflow of the x61 on the CPU to the inflow of the g10 then the outflow of the g10 to the inflow of the x61 radiator? I have to buy everything separately and get each one it's own radiator? I figured the x61's radiator would be big enough for both.

Would it be better to buy the Arctic Accelero 2 and X31 instead of trying to throw something together?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No amount of extra hoses are going to help you.

The G10 is a bracket only. It allows you to install an Asetek type pump from an AIO cooler on your graphics card. You end up with two separate loops (and yes, two radiators).


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

This is not a good build. You want to set up water on a AMD 970 motherboard that is already disadvantaged with a non 990FX chipset?

The primary reason to use a custom loop is extreme overclocking, and 
You have money to spend but you are going to buy this very awkward setup with an underpowered motherboard, a mid range last gen GPU which you can't buy on any site now other than used? and you way ... _way_ over estimate the power supply to a XFX 850W?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

gcavan said:


> No amount of extra hoses are going to help you.
> 
> The G10 is a bracket only. It allows you to install an Asetek type pump from an AIO cooler on your graphics card. You end up with two separate loops (and yes, two radiators).


So I can't just use it to create one loop. Alrighty, that answers that.



BowHunter41 said:


> This is not a good build. You want to set up water on a AMD 970 motherboard that is already disadvantaged with a non 990FX chipset?
> 
> The primary reason to use a custom loop is extreme overclocking, and
> You have money to spend but you are going to buy this very awkward setup with an underpowered motherboard, a mid range last gen GPU which you can't buy on any site now other than used? and you way ... _way_ over estimate the power supply to a XFX 850W?


Thanks for your interest in my post. Feel free to suggest alterations and I will take them under advisement. The GPU isn't going to change. It's something I already own, it just has an overheating problem. The PSU is chosen because it allows for my penniless self to potentially add more to the system later when I can afford it. Also, could you go into more detail about your concerns with the motherboard?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

BowHunter41 said:


> This is not a good build. You want to set up water on a AMD 970 motherboard that is already disadvantaged with a non 990FX chipset?
> 
> The primary reason to use a custom loop is extreme overclocking, and
> You have money to spend but you are going to buy this very awkward setup with an underpowered motherboard, a mid range last gen GPU which you can't buy on any site now other than used? and you way ... _way_ over estimate the power supply to a XFX 850W?


I altered it slightly, here.

I swapped out the mobo for a 990 and changed the psu to a 750W (which should be enough to support 3 graphics cards or two and a any extras I may decide to throw in with it. Still left the graphics card alone, it's all I can do right now.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

You do realize that the FX 8 core series do run rather hot from the get go and use 125 watts (which is what makes it run hot). So you'll need a beefy air cooled cooler or an AIO water cooled cooler like these; H80i or H100i.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

bassfisher6522 said:


> You do realize that the FX 8 core series do run rather hot from the get go and use 125 watts (which is what makes it run hot). So you'll need a beefy air cooled cooler or an AIO water cooled cooler like these; H80i or H100i.


That's the main topic here, though there has been a sidetrack from it. I've already made the decision to liquid cool both the GPU and the CPU. The main issue at hand is that I'm not sure how to go about it. 

Originally I thought:

[ x61 RADIATOR ]
|1111111111111\
/11111111111111\
[x61cpumount] 11 \
|111111111111111/
|11111111111111/
[G10GPUmount]==

However it seems that it needs to be broken down

[radiator][radiator]
11/ \111111/ \
1[cpu]1111[gpu]

Now it's a matter of deciding what is the cheapest thing that works best and finding out how to correctly do it.

And it also seems I need to work out some flaws in my build.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It is possible to use an link both CPU and GPU to the same radiator, but not with the NZXT equipment. You would need to use one of the expandable all-in-one systems, such as those by SwiftTech, CoolerMaster or FractalDesign.

Other than that, you are looking at setting up a open loop system.

Your simplest setup is going to be using two all-in-ones, separated. For instance your x61 on the CPU, and the G10 + Kraken x41 on the GPU. 

What case are you using? What space is available for the radiators, etc?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

DIY Skyline

I originally wanted the Thermaltake Chaser but I had to change it to cut costs.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Not familiar with DIY cases. Only what I can see from internet pics and Youtube. The Skyline 07 limits you to 120mm wide fans/radiators. For that matter, I'm not certain it will take a radiator.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

There are 120mm fans on it, so why wouldn't it be able to take a 120 radiator?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

For one thing you have to mount fan and radiator, so you need space for 60mm thickness. Your only possibility to mount a 240mm long rad is in the top. Harddrive cage doesn't look removable so no rad in the front. Bottom is probably a long reach for hoses from the GPU, so that leaves the back for the second rad. Might fit but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

... So I ought to go ahead and get the chaser case after all?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Not familiar with that one either so I can't make a recommendation. All I can say is that if you intend to go through with a liquid cooling solution, make certain the case you choose is compatible. For that matter, have you taken any measurements of the one you have?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

The only part I currently own is the graphics card so I haven't actually payed much attention to the exact dimensions. I've just been working with what pcpartpicker says is compatible... like an ATX sized mobo for a full ATX case instead of putting it in a mid case or something.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

After looking around I've seen that the Chaser has had liquid cooling in it, but I haven't seen any liquid cooling in the DIYPC case. So I'm going to have to change the case back to the Chaser it seems. To avoid juggling fan spots I'd like to put the entire setup on one liquid cooling circuit instead of breaking it down.
There are two ways I could mount the radiator in the Chaser. Inside on the top, or "outside" on the top. 

If I did it on the inside, there's a chance (though I think it looks like a slim chance) that the fan could be in the way a bit. 
If I choose to do it on the "outside" I'd have to take the fan that comes with it off and put it there. I can't tell how large the space inside the cover on top is so it's hard to tell if this is viable. 

Now I need to figure out:
Decent but cheap radiator 240mmx120mm from the way it looks
CPU block
GPU block
Amount of hose
Thermal paste
And coolant.

Suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, but I am a little lost in your ultimate goal here. Are you looking for a full custom loop with fittings and coolant going throughout the system, then back into a res.?

Or are you looking for coolers like an H100i?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I decided that a custom loop would probably work better even if it is more complex.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's your total budget for all of this? Fittings and hoses will cost a lot and can be very time consuming.

You're going to want a case that has removal hard drive bays and a lot of space for the rads and if they can't be removed, at least enough room for you to work in.

Corsair Graphite Series 760T CC-9011074-WW White Full Tower Windowed Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

As I said before, I'd like to not go over 1k for this. If I have to, not by much. I had originally changed to the DIYPC case because I was trying to leave a little more money available for the liquid cooling. If I go changing to a case that is another $60 more expensive (than the chaser or more than a hundred more than the DIYPC case) there's barely anything left for the cooling.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

What about a pump reservoir combo like the XSPC x20? That would save me the space of the reservoir and pump, plus it would add on about the same amount as changing the case. Right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's an interesting thought to go for a combo unit, but first a case must be chosen as we need to know the sizing of the inside to make sure you have enough room.

The issue I have with the DIY case, is those drive bays racks don't appear to be removeable. So where do plan on putting the combo unit? Removing just the trays and somehow resting it in the HDD rack?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it is meant to slide right into the CD bay area, this way the little display on the front of the combo can show how much liquid it has in it. 

After review that specific product though I found out that the pumps tend to give out rather quickly. I looked around for similar units, but ones with the recommended pumps were quite expensive.

I'm beginning to think that adding liquid cooling is going to be entirely too expensive.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Won't be cheap. Realistically, figure on $4-500 for a custom loop.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Liquid cooling is turning into a real hassle and I haven't even bought it yet...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not get a decent PC case, leave the GPU on its standard cooler and use a Corsair H AiO water cooler for the CPU? It's cost effective, less of a hassle, and should be good enough for your usage. :smile:


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

The gpu is the biggest problem. I can probably put one of those big towery heatsink things on the CPU and get a new fan/heatsink thing for the GPU too. Something like this. Because as it is the GPU is over 90c almost as soon as I start up a game (within 5-10 min) and starts throwing a fit. I have to cool it somehow. It's that or just replace the video card, but since someone just got it for me for Christmas I'd feel like a bit of feces for replacing it just 6 months later.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the air flow looking like within the case? That GPU should not be getting that hot, even under load, unless something is wrong with it.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fairly open case, dust buildup is regularly cleaned if there is any. It's only a mid-case but it's not bad. It has 2 fans on top pulling. There's no push pull, but with the other temps not going over 50c (unless it's really hot) I figure it has to just be the graphics card. I figure though that it's usually mid 80s in my room and while the air flow in the case itself isn't bad, the card only has one tiny little fan on it. The fan blows the hot air down (which has always bugged me cause heat rises...).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does the BIOS report for idle temps? Meaning the PC has been off for a little bit, then turned on.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, I should have clarified better.

Turn off the system for 10 minutes or so, enough to allow everything to cool down.

When booting back up, boot into the BIOS and locate the system temps. Take a quick note of them and report back of what they are. I want to know what temps the system runs at idle.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll get on that as soon as I get a chance. I'm currently trying to deal with my college to sort out my academic year. I'm also trying to juggle trying to find a job after graduation into the mix.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I'm currently trying to deal with my college to sort out my academic year. I'm also trying to juggle trying to find a job after graduation into the mix.


More important tasks first! :smile: We aren't going anywhere and will be here.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is the only temp stuff I could find on my bios, and I looked through every option.
CPU temp is 42 and system temp is 34.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are warm idle temps. Sounds like the PC isn't getting enough air intake from the front.

Also, was does the 12V voltage read in your photo, its too blurry. 11.xx?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

If I recall correctly it was either .800 or .880

Would you like me to reboot to check for sure the exact number? Also, I have HWMonitor. I check it from time to time to see how hot things are running. Generally things never go above 46. Sometimes it will bump up to 50. The only time it really gets hot is when I play games. The last time I tested it on a game I was 'playing' H1Z1 on medium graphics settings. I had enough time to launch the game, select the server, and log into the server. I moved the character around a small area to get the graphics a little work out, get some pixels moving, then alt-tabbed to check it and the temp was already at 87c. All in under 10 min.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Game launch 4:08. Waiting for server to load til 4:11. Played for 5 minutes, took about a minute to take a screen shot of the temps. And another 5 for me to figure out how to upload a picture straight here instead of to photobucket...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

11.8 isn't a great reading for a 12V. You're getting close to the failing point of the PSU.

Hardware does heat up quickly, so what you're saying is correct.

Does your case allow access to a front fan mount? If so, move one of your fans from the back to the front to push air into the case.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

There's a spot to, but I'll have to ask someone with smaller hands to do it. I don't think i can get my hands in there well enough to get a fan mounted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It will be better to have a fan in the front pulling air in, then out the back.


----------

